# La Isla De Las Munecas



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

There's a lot going on in the world.

So many places and cultures that explore themes similar to what we as haunters explore with our own little subculture. La Isla De las Munecas is a fine example.









It began as a haunt in the first sense of the word. The story is 3 little girls drowned in the canal near the island. In other stories, it is only one girl. Their ghosts, naturally, are said to haunt the place. One man - Julian Santana - built a little house for them. He would bring whatever dolls he came across to the island as offerings. 









People would give Santana, a farmer, dolls in exchange for vegetables. The collection grew. Now, thousands of fairly creepy dolls cover the island. Some are headless, some are only heads. Many are missing various parts, and all are decaying slowly away.









Wow. This is a haunt with a serious back story.

How about trick or treating at this place on a dark October evening, with the stars and maybe firelight the only illumination? I thought my ZomBarBies were creepy.









More info for booking your next vacation:
http://www.mexicovacationtravels.com/ruins/isla-de-las-munecas-mexicos-island-of-the-dolls.html
http://atlasobscura.com/place/la-isla-de-las-munecas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dolls are just inherently creepy, and seeing them mouldering away on an obscure island just adds to that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, talk about a small world, or great minds think alike. We were talking about this place in chat Sat night. I really like this idea for a haunt, but some thought the idea might be too creepy for the neighbors. People have a hard time with dolls, which they equate with babies. I thought if they were just dirty, like the ones in the pictures, and not bloody, maybe it wouldn't be too bad.

Another twist in the story is the old man himself drowned. Odd since he spent his life around the island, you would think he would have been a good swimmer. OK, I'll say what you are thinking. The little girl (the story I read had one) wasn't happy with just the dolls. She wanted a real playmate to keep her company. So she pulled the farmer under the water while he was swimming.

Here are some more pictures of the island. 
http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/mexicos-island-of-the-dolls-is-beyond-creepy.html


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhh yes, the creepy "Doll Island". I have seen it before when Destination Truth investigated the island. Very creepy place during the day so it must be more so at night. BTW, my wife and I met Josh Gates at the mall during Christmas time. Real nice guy. I would love to investigate with the DT crew.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

scareme said:


> Another twist in the story is the old man himself drowned. Odd since he spent his life around the island, you would think he would have been a good swimmer. OK, I'll say what you are thinking. The little girl (the story I read had one) wasn't happy with just the dolls. She wanted a real playmate to keep her company. So she pulled the farmer under the water while he was swimming.


I don't want to be the guy who goes and down talks the spirits who then returns and posses me but a kid at my school back in the 8th grade who had lived in the outer banks for most of his life but when back in the woods next to a stream, he slipped and hit his head on a rock and drown. Ohh but some of his closer friends did something similar (not as creepy) When ever they went to the island, they would grab a seashell and bring it home and string it up on a tree next to where he slipped.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your classmate, N. Fantom. Nice idea your classmates did for him. I'm sure any act of remerbrence is appericated. What state are you in?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

North Carolina


----------

